# INTRODUCING Backwoods Oakhillblue Daddy Rabbit pups!



## oakhill (Oct 6, 2009)

Now you can't get a better cross than this.

Backwoods, Oak Hill, and Daddy Rabbit blueticks!!

Dam: Oakhillblue Daddy Rabbits Sue
Sire:  Oakhillred Harley.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 6, 2009)

Purdy pups!


----------



## Corey (Oct 6, 2009)

Yall are confusing the heck out of me...


----------



## oakhill (Oct 6, 2009)

Backwoods made the cross of an Oak Hill hound and a half Daddy Rabbit hound. Squeel is back there in the pedigree.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 6, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit I didn't know you were running 1/2 hounds?    Oak Hill is invading the south!!!!!!!!       HELP! Boy I'm glad I have nothing but Oak Hill and1/2 Daddy Rabbits? Oh no, I'm confused again????


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 6, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

That is Sue! The mother to these pup. Her mother was Daddy Rabbit's Molly. Sally  From, Oakhill Blue Ticks, gave Me a nice little Blue Tick male, we call "Jeb" !

Well, I breed Jeb to my Molly and we got a nice litter of Blue Ticks, and this one "Sue" I gave to Sally, from Oakhill, so,  she breed her to a litte male in here Kennels, to get this litter of Pups! 

Now the Backwood Boys, are from South, Ga. That is where they, come into this equation! They now own, or have the,  Sue female, in their posession.

Need I say more?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## BACKWOODS OAKHILL BLUES (Oct 6, 2009)

D R i guess you could say we have some good looking pups!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 7, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Do, you think they will ever Hunt and find a Rabbit?

Once jumped, do you think they can run it?

Time will tell, I suppose.

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

Well Ive seen Jeb in action and he's the real deal.
One day I gotta get me a D.R. dog Timing and circumstances have always left me empty handed.  I gotta get the right fit also as my pack's just a little bit slower than most of D.R.'s dogs.


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty pups! I wouldn't mind a havin' me one or two of those!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 7, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Sent you a P.M.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 7, 2009)

*They WILL run!*

My oak hills and daddy rabbits fly!!!!! In my bloodlines I have Daddy Rabbit's Whitetail and Oak Hill's , BRODIE,JEB,Cooper,Meg,Indigo,and one bluetick whoose name is Blueberry Lucy  that a deer hunter was going to shoot cause she wouldn't run a deer, that leads the way!!!!!!   There's a lot of tri's and reds and lemons tans and chocolates that can probably have a higher speed , but man aint it fun!


----------



## Mohunter (Oct 7, 2009)

nice looking pups


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Daddy Rabbit, I just found out that CanePatch has been running his Tris just about every morning, my question is ,that for the last week my BLUES have been pumping weights so they could toat CanePatches  Tris through the briars?   Should I call the weight classes off?


----------



## kev07 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey d.r are you goin to sell any of them fine lookn pups


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 8, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Well, let me answere these two Question at  the same time.

Yes, I raise my pups for Sale, but these are in Partnership, with the Backwoods Boys Blues, so we have yet to divide them up, as you can see too small will be awhile, on this litter and so the Jury is still out, so too speak.

Now back here at Rabbit Town, U.S.A.,I try to keep a few pups at all times, kind of hard to keep them during the Gun Season, as I gun hunt these same females as I raise my pups from. I do have one more Female breed at this time, the pups, will be here in about three weeks. This female is my Stock, Red/Tan/White and breed back to a Red Tick male will no look anything like those pups,  If I have enough to go around, keep you in mind.

Preacher Man, yes by All Means keep those Blue Ticks, in the Weight Room!!

When the frost gets on the Pumpkin, that pack of the old Troopers, will come alive, Trust me!!

He may have some of that Old Stock Hide Out, from that breed that he got off me a number of years ago,  check to see he  is running anything with Cobb or Ty on the Pedigrees, if so you better stay in the weight room a long time!!  

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 8, 2009)

*Tye and Cobb*

All joking aside , yes he does have some of that blood line still in his stock.So I guess I'll pick up the pace in the weight room!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 12, 2009)

*Daddy Rabbit---- Tye and Cobb*

I must confess that friday morning those Tye and Cobb's beat my blues across the road,  and took video of it. But that piece of video will be editedI back in the weight room!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 13, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Say, Preacher Man, don't say I didn't warn you!!

Old Troopers are hard to do anything with, but Look at!

Can't do too much of that Either! (ROTFLMBO)

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabit Town~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## canepatch (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm catching up with the chatter while I'm laid up with the flu or some type of creeping crud for a few days.  Preacherman, you better take advantage of the situation and make hay while the sun is shining.  I'll even be nice  and loan you a couple of dogs  to challenge those Blueberry hounds .  Don't let me hear the whining and gnashing of teeth later when you accuse me of not being fair.  Hopefully, I'll be motivated later this week!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 13, 2009)

*CanePatch and his Flu*

Yes CanePatch I'm glad you're feeling some better because you've got a lot of comments out today!   Now we all know the reason you're  sick is not really because you're sick but because those TRI'S need a rest?  So, rest them up for the next few days  and we'll back at it.


----------



## BACKWOODS OAKHILL BLUES (Oct 13, 2009)

Mlandrum are you still going thursday night to the rabbit pen?????   you might get to experience some of ole  BJ's rabbits he must have installed a turbo in there cotten tail or that might be them BLUE DOGS just pushing them that hard!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 13, 2009)

*Thursday nighy rendezdous*

I'm tring to get my ducks in order!As ofnow I'm planning on being there. How many dogs can I bring? I know I can't stay all night. What time do I need to meet you?


----------



## BACKWOODS OAKHILL BLUES (Oct 13, 2009)

bring your whole kennel if you like.  about dark 30


----------



## Jarred (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice looking pups. Don't want one just curious as to what you would ask for one.


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 14, 2009)

Them rabbits had to run long before them blue dogs stepped foot in there.  I ain't shore but I think them blue dogs run a forked foot better than a rabbit.  Runs a little straighter you know!!!!


----------



## Corey (Oct 14, 2009)

bjtillman said:


> Them rabbits had to run long before them blue dogs stepped foot in there.  I ain't shore but I think them blue dogs run a forked foot better than a rabbit.  Runs a little straighter you know!!!!



What are you saying they have not learned to use there
blinkers yet?


----------



## BACKWOODS OAKHILL BLUES (Oct 14, 2009)

did sound pretty good when the blues and tris topped the oak ridge glad we got all of "OUR" dogs stoped guick how about you BJ?


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Oct 15, 2009)

op2:


----------

